
Subscribly-Dashboard for Subscriptions - stormbuster
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zriton.subscribly
======
stormbuster
Subscribly is an one-stop solution for all your active subscriptions.

With a simple and intuitive UI, adding subscriptions is very easy. You can
choose from the popular services or add a custom subscription. With
monthly/weekly/bi-monthly and many other subscription cycles, you can easily
track payments at the micro level.

Subscribly also notifies you when a bill is due, so you'll never have to deal
with the sudden expiration of services and late fees. Also it helps you to
plan your expenditures so, you know which subscriptions are no longer required
and need to be terminated.

